# ATO: Keep your ABN details up to date



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

*Keep your ABN details up to date*








*4 December 2019*
Your ABN details are used by emergency services and government agencies to help identify and contact businesses like yours during times of emergency and potential disaster.
Make sure your ABN details are up to date so you don't miss out on receiving important information at the right time. Updates can be done online and take effect immediately.
Information that should be kept up to date includes:

authorised contacts
physical location
postal address
email
phone number.
If you are no longer in business you should cancel your ABN so you don't get contacted unnecessarily.
For examples of how ABN details are used during a disaster or emergency, visit the ABR website.
*Next step:*
Update your ABN detailsExternal Link

*Find out about:*
Disaster response and recoveryExternal Link
Dealing with disasters

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/Keep-your-ABN-details-up-to-date/)


----------

